# peace out bro's



## NEWBIE4NOW (Jan 2, 2004)

hey yall im out just wana say thanx for the laughs but im sick of the this board treating you like your at a half way house.you know when you get pm's from the all the mods hounding you and even making threats bout your sig its time to find another board and someone please sell these mods a life.when its 70 degrees outside and they choose to make demands and threats online about signatures..lol mines is nothing compared to 100's of others on here..anyways thanx for all the bro's who helped me out in the chiclid forum and a few other forums the lessons i learned are priceless..and i hope to see some of you on other boards..peace out homies..xenon please zap my id thanx.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Too bad.

See ya


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

kinda petty reason to leave a good site, its a rule and if you post alot they will take notice faster to your sig

i wouldnt think theyare singleing you out, just make it smaller whats the big deal


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

so i tell you that your sign to big..i asked nicely too....and you begin to whine about others..but look at him,but look at his signature...grow up....rules have been place for reasons on this board..simple rules at that...don't like..well what can i say...


----------



## LOgan (Mar 13, 2005)

The sigs on this forum are f*cking atrociously huge, and people have massively oversized sigs filled with pointless information that nobody else gives a f*ck about; not to mention all the softcore avatars and gifs, honestly, if I want to see some porn, I'll go to webrats, I don't need you flashing some ass or titties like some juvenile pron-phreak.

I think Pfury is astonishingly liberal, and you want somewhere _more_ anarchic? Try www.americanswithissues.com/fucktard.html


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

That is a nice Ass though.

BUt Peace out


----------



## LOgan (Mar 13, 2005)

It's gone now, oh no, what ever am I going to do


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

later man...you will be missed.







thanks for the laffs.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

is this a senseless attempt to get some attention??:rasp:

xenon please zap his id per request..:laugh:


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

ill miss u to dude...one less person to argue with...u sure ur leaving? plz dont


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

I smell a house meetin ya'll


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)




----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

C Ya


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks for the funny vids man. Hate to see you go.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Nah man, don't go - not without at least e-mailing me that gif of that ass!!!


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Damn Newbie, you shouldnt let the mods put you down that easy! Thanks for the funny videos, and interesting arguements. Ironic your last post is 666, see ya.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

eL ChiNo LoCo said:


> Ironic your last post is 666, see ya.
> [snapback]951335[/snapback]​


Freaky...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Peace dude


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

NEWBIE4NOW said:


> hey yall im out just wana say thanx for the laughs but im sick of the this board treating you like your at a half way house.you know when you get pm's from the all the mods hounding you and even making threats bout your sig its time to find another board and someone please sell these mods a life.*when its 70 degrees outside and they choose to make demands and threats online about signatures*..lol mines is nothing compared to 100's of others on here..anyways thanx for all the bro's who helped me out in the chiclid forum and a few other forums the lessons i learned are priceless..and i hope to see some of you on other boards..peace out homies..xenon please zap my id thanx.
> [snapback]951205[/snapback]​


I feel your pain, man. I mean how dare they ask you to change your sig when it's 70 freaking degrees outside ??? I mean I would understand if it was in the 50s or high 80s or 60s with high winds but when it's 70 - who the hell cares if your sig is too big ? I mean I remember when I first joined, I put a huge picture of Dave Chapelle in my sig and Xenon PMed me to change it. First I was going to leave the site too, but then I realized - it's only 55 outside with ocassional rain showers.. so I changed mine.

Anyway man, hopefully the next forum you join won't make unreasonable demands when the weather's that warm. Peace out !


----------



## LOgan (Mar 13, 2005)




----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

Later. Go post 50 videos in one day somewhere else.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

NEWBIE4NOW said:


> hey yall im out just wana say thanx for the laughs but im sick of the this board treating you like your at a half way house.you know when you get pm's from the all the mods hounding you and even making threats bout your sig its time to find another board and someone please sell these mods a life.when its 70 degrees outside and they choose to make demands and threats online about signatures..lol mines is nothing compared to 100's of others on here..anyways thanx for all the bro's who helped me out in the chiclid forum and a few other forums the lessons i learned are priceless..and i hope to see some of you on other boards..peace out homies..xenon please zap my id thanx.
> [snapback]951205[/snapback]​


can i use your avatar?











LOgan said:


> The sigs on this forum are f*cking atrociously huge, and people have massively *oversized sigs filled with pointless information that nobody else gives a f*ck about;* not to mention all the softcore avatars and gifs, honestly, if I want to see some porn, I'll go to webrats, I don't need you flashing some ass or titties like some juvenile pron-phreak.
> 
> I think Pfury is astonishingly liberal, and you want somewhere _more_ anarchic? Try www.americanswithissues.com/fucktard.html
> [snapback]951214[/snapback]​


Check yourself before you wreck yourself


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

alright

keep'er soft


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

c ya dude!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

NEWBIE4NOW said:


> hey yall im out just wana say thanx for the laughs but im sick of the this board treating you like your at a half way house.you know when you get pm's from the all the mods hounding you and even making threats bout your sig its time to find another board and someone please sell these mods a life.when its 70 degrees outside and they choose to make demands and threats online about signatures..lol mines is nothing compared to 100's of others on here..anyways thanx for all the bro's who helped me out in the chiclid forum and a few other forums the lessons i learned are priceless..and i hope to see some of you on other boards..peace out homies..xenon please zap my id thanx.
> [snapback]951205[/snapback]​


This is an unfortunate decision. What is most unfortunate is that you performed roughly half of the actions correct in this situation. You wrote me a PM telling me that you felt you were being treated unfairly in the request to downsize your signature.... that was great. I want any member to write me personally if they feel they are being treated unfairly or being disrespected. I PROMISE that I will look into it. Ask any team member here (esp. Ms Natt







).... I give them all more sh*t than anyone









Now what you did wrong was write this pathetic excuse for an attention grabber of a thread. Im going to clue you in on a few secrets in case you didnt know. NOBODY CARES that your leaving. I will truly miss your intelligent Filo bashing that littered every thread for nearly 2 months. I will really really miss the constant inflammatory influence you had on the Lounge. Now that I think of it, I might as well shut this board down since such a model and upstanding member is leaving.... /sarcasm

You might have not liked it that 1 person asked you to shorten your signature.... but 6000 people couldnt stand scrolling down 1/2 a page to get to the next post.

Mike


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

nough said


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Too bad you're leaving for such a petty reason...
Oh well, life goes on


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

I'll hardly notice.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

Xenon said:


> NEWBIE4NOW said:
> 
> 
> > hey yall im out just wana say thanx for the laughs but im sick of the this board treating you like your at a half way house.you know when you get pm's from the all the mods hounding you and even making threats bout your sig its time to find another board and someone please sell these mods a life.when its 70 degrees outside and they choose to make demands and threats online about signatures..lol mines is nothing compared to 100's of others on here..anyways thanx for all the bro's who helped me out in the chiclid forum and a few other forums the lessons i learned are priceless..and i hope to see some of you on other boards..peace out homies..xenon please zap my id thanx.
> ...


so would ne one miss me if i left?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > NEWBIE4NOW said:
> ...


NO and your sig is pointlessly too long, if i wanted to know rap lyrics id listen to the music.

as for newbe, you suck balls and wont be missed, no one cares if you stay or go..

as i have said many many times before the softcore avatars are really unnecessary and should not be allowed, alot of people do view the board at work and really the only content that could be offensive are the almost naked avatars.. but thats not up to me..


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

I gotta agree w/ ya, some of those avators are just too much.


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

Yes I too think some of the avators are a little too much. Don't get me wrong I like looking at half naked women, but some people that wanna view the boards are at work where some on lookers could get the wrong idea.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

LOL


> NO and your sig is pointlessly too long, if i wanted to know rap lyrics id listen to the music


true that, why would anybody want to read or listen to rap music!


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Enough crying about the avatars already. If you don't want to see them then disable them.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

peace and take that fake olsen pic wit you


----------



## FLsunshine (Mar 15, 2005)

your a crybaby shutup ***


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

sorry you feel that way newb. Oh well im not gonna lose sleep over it . No skin off my back sir. No use crying over spilled milk. Cant make an omlet without breaking a few eggs. A bird in the hand is worth two in the bush. Build a bridge and get over it. dont wash your red clothes with your white clothes.


----------



## LFSuperfly144 (Feb 7, 2005)

dumb reason to leave


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

FLsunshine said:


> your a crybaby shutup ***
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Woo-Hoo! One down, two more to go! C'mon lady luck!

ATTENTION MODERATORS - PLEASE PM ME FOR A LIST OF THE OTHER TWO PEOPLE YOU CAN START "HARASSING" - THANK YOU!!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

PastorJeff said:


> Woo-Hoo! One down, two more to go! C'mon lady luck!
> 
> ATTENTION MODERATORS - PLEASE PM ME FOR A LIST OF THE OTHER TWO PEOPLE YOU CAN START "HARASSING" - THANK YOU!!
> [snapback]952767[/snapback]​


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

PastorJeff said:


> Woo-Hoo! One down, two more to go! C'mon lady luck!
> 
> ATTENTION MODERATORS - PLEASE PM ME FOR A LIST OF THE OTHER TWO PEOPLE YOU CAN START "HARASSING" - THANK YOU!!
> [snapback]952767[/snapback]​


Im starting with you Pastor!!!









You're next punk!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Let me build you a stage, invite some people over, hand out handkerchiefs, and have a violinist playin the background while you express how much your feelings got hurt after a mod told you to cut your signature down.

If your gonna act like a baby about something little like this, then I have no other way to treat you the way you wannna be. There've been members who've done worse, have been asked nicely, and never had any problems with ever again. And even though some complied and some put up a good fight, they never tried leaving the board over simple things that can easily be fixed or compromised. But you on the other hand dont seem to care, already given up, and showed how much heart you have towards the board.









So if you dont like being asked to obey the rules implemented on the board, then by all means... make your own. Then you can write all the lyrics to all your favorite rap song, stories about events in your life, describe the things you hate about yourself, tell folks how you get too sensetive about things when it gets hot outside, etc.. all on your signature.

Too bad man... you came as a nobody, and you'll leave as a nobody.


----------



## LOgan (Mar 13, 2005)

lol. There's a word that's often used in these circumstances:

*OWNED*


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thePACK said:


> so i tell you that your sign to big..i asked nicely too....and you begin to whine about others..but look at him,but look at his signature...grow up....rules have been place for reasons on this board..simple rules at that...don't like..well what can i say...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess he didn't like the second-helping I gave him then


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

> so would ne one miss me if i left?


my life just wouldnt be worth living, please dont go


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > so i tell you that your sign to big..i asked nicely too....and you begin to whine about others..but look at him,but look at his signature...grow up....rules have been place for reasons on this board..simple rules at that...don't like..well what can i say...
> ...


I'll take a second and third helping of whatever you're giving out sweet-cheeks


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

YOUR NOT A NEWBIE ANYMORE!!


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

RhomZilla said:


> Let me build you a stage, invite some people over, hand out handkerchiefs, and have a violinist playin the background while you express how much your feelings got hurt after a mod told you to cut your signature down.
> [snapback]952960[/snapback]​


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

funny how so many people responded to this guys thread saying who cares if you leave, yet look how mnay responses he got. attention grabber? id say it worked.

and newbie, if your still reading this, its pretty pathetic that a message board takes up so much of your life that you would "leave" it because some people said some sh*t to you...i hope the next board you "move to" will be filled with people who dont care what







you do and let you run free in the sad sad world of internet friendship.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

If you are still interested in Piranha, you should not go... just stay out of the lounge...

Although the lounge helps the work day pass...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

who is this guy anyway 
i guess i wont miss him


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > thePACK said:
> ...


hmmmm







i wonder


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

WOW, alot of words to say about something noone cares about. HMMM are we all drama queens? If not dont' post anything. There, point made.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

i came a nobody,and now i am your master


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

#REMOVED# im a p fury legend


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> #REMOVED# im a p fury legend
> [snapback]953569[/snapback]​


A legend who can easily be wiped off with a click of the mouse.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

im sure if u guys banned me...all of p fury would join together and permanently boycott this site till i came back...cuz im that legendary


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

whoa post 666 views 666 ahhhhhhh im scared lol


----------



## LOgan (Mar 13, 2005)

Pfff - click that mouse Niggaaaa


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

dude...did u change ur name from pacman to l0gan...cuz u sound exactly like him


----------



## LOgan (Mar 13, 2005)

Nope, sorry. I'm genuinely this much of a c*nt.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

Dr green who were you i think i missed your name change.

oh and bye.

dixon


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> im sure if u guys banned me...all of p fury would join together and permanently boycott this site till i came back...cuz im that legendary
> [snapback]953852[/snapback]​


<----grabs popcorn and soda.


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> dude...did u change ur name from pacman to l0gan...cuz u sound exactly like him
> [snapback]953873[/snapback]​


Cant be pacman

baby









Where the hell has he been lately?


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

DiXoN said:


> Dr green who were you i think i missed your name change.
> 
> oh and bye.
> 
> ...


he used to be "death in #'s"


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Dr. Green For Class President!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> Dr. Green For Class President!
> [snapback]954265[/snapback]​










I second that motion.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> > Dr. Green For Class President!
> ...


Both Twitcho and phantom-Twitcho support this nomination


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thanks guys


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > thePACK said:
> ...


For you, Ill serve out the entire buffet


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


Oh that just freakin figures, the ONE time that works she's in another country









Oh and WOOHOO!!!!!


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

I never liked you anyways.

Pac


----------

